# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  QTrobot, social robot, LuxAI S.A., Luxembourg

## Airicist

Developer - LuxAI S.A.

luxai.com/product/qtrobot-research-platform

luxai.com/qtrobot-for-autism

luxai.com/product/qtrobot-for-special-needs-education-schools

instagram.com/qtrobot

----------


## Airicist

QTrobot, expressive robot for children with autism, showing facial expressions

Published on May 30, 2018




> QTrobot is an expressive humanoid robot for children with autism. QTrobot works as a tool for therapists and educators to attract the attention of kids with autism and teach them about social skills, emotions and communicational skills.

----------


## Airicist

QTrobot - Expressive Humanoid Social Robot - Robust platform for research and development

Published on Jan 15, 2019




> QTrobot is an expressive humanoid robot platform for research and development in the field of Human-robot interaction and socially assistive robotics.

----------


## Airicist

QTrobot - Robot teaching emotional skills to children with Autism - A success story!

Published on May 15, 2019




> QTrobot - A robot that teaches emotional skills to children with autism spectrum disorder and Asperger.
> 
> QTrobot is an expressive humanoid robot designed to help children with autism spectrum disorder and children with special educational needs in learning new skills.
> QTrobot uses simple and exaggerated facial expressions combined by interactive games and stories, to help children improve their emotional skills. 
> QTrobot helps children to learn about and better understand the emotions and teach them strategies to handle their emotions more effectively.
> 
> Nils and Solveig participated in an autism training with QTrobot, developed and conducted in the Programming Cognitive Robots proof of concept project in the University of Luxembourg, funded by the Luxembourg National Research Fund (FNR). The project received the 2017 Outstanding Research-Driven Innovation Award of FNR

----------


## Airicist

QTrobot - robot teaching emotions to children with autism spectrum disorder - A success story

Published on May 16, 2019




> QTrobot - A robot that teaches emotional skills to children with autism spectrum disorder and Asperger.
> 
> QTrobot is an expressive humanoid robot designed to help children with autism spectrum disorder and children with special educational needs in learning new skills.
> QTrobot uses simple and exaggerated facial expressions combined by interactive games and stories, to help children improve their emotional skills. 
> QTrobot helps children to learn about and better understand the emotions and teach them strategies to handle their emotions more effectively.

----------


## Airicist

QTrobot-Expressive robot helping children with autism learn emotions and positive social behaviors

Published on Sep 4, 2019




> QTrobot is an expressive and engaging robot working as a tool to facilitate learning in children with autism spectrum disorder. By working as a mediator between therapist and teachers and children, QTrobot improves the engagement and collaboration in children and it enhances their learning opportunity. QTrobot creates a triangular interaction between the human trainer, child and itself and improves the social interaction happening in the training session. QTrobot alo reduces children's anxiety and disruptive behaviours by offering the sessions in a predictable and constant manner. 
> For more information about the emotional ability training curriculum of QTrobot, please visit: 
> http://luxai.com/qtrobot-for-autism

----------


## Airicist

Teaching turn taking to children with autism - using QTrobot

Jul 13, 2020




> Turn taking is one of the skills that have an important role in social success. Often children with autism struggle with the concept of taking turns and sharing toys, causing difficulties in playing with peers and friends. However, turn taking can be thought to learners with autism through a variety of interactive games. 
> QTrobot, a humanoid robot designed to help children with autism, is a great tool to facilitate teaching such social skills. QTrobot uses a variety of activities and engaging games to practise turn taking and sharing with learners with autism and helps them to practice these social skills with their human caregiver, to facilitate the generalization of the skills. 
> 
> In this video, we demonstrate how QTrobot can help learners with autism practice simple sharing and turn taking.

----------


## Airicist

QTrobot, humanoid robot teaching greeting to children with autism - Part 1

Nov 3, 2020




> Teaching greeting to children with autism is one of the important steps to help kids to have better communication skills and achieve more social success. However, teaching social greeting is way more than teaching kids to say hi, or wave hello. To teach social greetings to children with autism, it is important to also teach the important non-verbal greetings and the ways people use their body to interact with others. 
> For example, often children with ASD have difficulty in personal space regulation and they have challenges to find their correct personal distance while having a conversation. That’s why, it is important to include activities to practice personal distance while teaching social greeting to students with autism. 
> Also, it is important to include activities to teach non-verbal communications, such as looking toward another person and smiling when saying hi. 
> QTrobot is a humanoid social robot developed to help children with autism to learn new skills. QTrobot uses a variety of activities and games to help children with autism to improve their social skills and help them to be more engaged and focused. 
> QTrobot has several educational lessons developed to teach greeting to children with autism spectrum disorder in an age-appropriate way. Through these lessons, QTrobot teaches when to greet people, how to greet them, how to keep a correct personal distance and how to have a correct gaze toward other people while greeting. 
> This video is a demonstration of how QTrobot teaches keeping a personal distance when greeting others and how to have a proper posture and head direction while communicating. 
> To learn more about QTrobot, please check: https://luxai.com/qt-robot-for-autism

----------


## Airicist

Meet QTrobot, a social robot for children with autism and special educational needs

Jul 6, 2021




> QTrobot is an expressive social robot that helps children with autism and special educational needs to learn new social, emotional and communication skills
> 
> Appreciated by many experts, QTrobot is a helpful tool in delivering best practices in child education, especially for children with autism and special educational needs. As a robot for autism and SEN, QTrobot engages children in play-based learning helps children practice a range of social, emotional and communication skills.
> 
> QTrobot social robot for autism is simple and easy to understand. It behaves in a predictable manner and acts the same way every single time that it interacts with a child. This way of interaction makes QTrobot a great tool for increasing attention and reducing overstimulation. Being calm and engaged means a higher learning opportunity for children with autism and helps them to be more focused while practicing social and communicational skills with the humanoid QTrobot.
> 
> With QTrobot we involve the caregiver. This way the child interacts both with QT and with the caregiver allowing the child to easily transfer the newly learnt skill to real life situations

----------

